# Who is the manufacturer of Thermoflex?



## yzubeidi (Aug 26, 2016)

HI,

Who is the manufacturer of thermoflex vinyl? is it a siser?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No. Specialty Materials. Heat Transfer Material - Thermoflex, Decorative, and Printable | Specialty Materials


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

I believe Specialty Materials is not a manufacturer.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

BrianHahn said:


> I believe Specialty Materials is not a manufacturer.


They may not be the actual manufacture but that is the brand. If they don't manufacture it they have it manufactured for themselves.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Thermoflex is a brand. May be sold by other suppliers under a different name.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

poli-tape - germany
also the manufacturer for joto's multicut line


----------

